# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  كريم الليمون المضمون للتبيض الوجه والمناطق الداكنه بالجسم للعرايس وكل من تعاني الحل

## ميرال

[CENTER]*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندي اليوم كريم لتبيض الوجه واليدين وتقدرين تستخدميه لليدين والركب 
طبعا الكريمات كلها آمنه على البشرة مكوناته طبيعية 100% 

الكريم صناعة رومانيا 
 بالإمارات موجودة حصريا لدينا

من شركة كوزموبلانت العالمية 


المنتجات مرخصة من الصحة وحاصلة على شهادة الايزو العالمية للجودة

**********************

كريم تفتيح البشرة بالليمون والهندباء (50 مل)





**********************

خصائص الكريم 

* تبييض الأماكن الداكنة في الجسم 
* يعمل على حماية البشرة ضد الأشعة فوق البنفسجية
*يمنع تشكيل النمش بسبب وجود مادة التيتانيوم 
*امن يستخدم لجميع أنواع البشرة 

* يستخدم في الصباح والمساء بعد إزالة الماكياج،يوضع طبقة رقيقة،نقوم بالتدليك الخفيف على المناطق المصطبغة أو تلك المعرضة للتصبغ بالوجه أو الجسم 

**********************

طبعا العرايس إلي عرسهم قريب وما في وقت راح يفيدهم هذا الكريم وراح يدعولي إن شاء الله بعد ما يشوفوا النتائج
إلي تسوق وايديها مسودة إلي اكواعها أو ركبها مسوده 
بإذن الله بفيدها شخصيا استخدمته
 النتائج من أول أسبوع تلاحظيها 

ويا حلوات إلي ما يعجبها الكريم أو ما استفادت مستعده أرجعه وعلى حسابي 




سعة العبوبه : 50 مل 

السعر:55 درهم

*************************************************

للطـــلب الرجـــــاء ارسال البيانــــــــات التاليـــة
اسم المنتج: 

الكمية:

الإســم 

الإمارة :

رقــم التلفـــون :


الدفـع سلم واستلــم 25 درهـم على الزبونـة إلا للمناطق البعيدة يزيد السعر 




وحيــــــــاكم الله خواتــــــــي *********************************

صورة من تصويري 

بنزل صورة اوضح المسا

[/SIZE]*

مواضيعي 

http://72.35.75.145/showthread.php?t=971226
http://72.35.75.145/showthread.php?t=966954
http://72.35.75.145/showthread.php?t=970306
http://72.35.75.145/showthread.php?t=967446

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## dallah.design

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## ميرال

حبوبات اي استفسار عن الكريم انا حاضره 

والي سالتني على الخاص 


الكريم مكوناته طبيعيه 100% ولا يحتوي على كرتوزون

----------


## سراااا

بالتوفيق

----------


## ميرال

مشكورات نورتو موضوعي

----------


## جـورية العين

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## ميرال

اللهم امين جورية

----------


## ميرال

******************

----------


## ميرال

لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## ميرال

لا اله الا الله

----------


## ميرال

*********************

----------


## سمية عبدالله

موفقه

----------


## ميرال

مشكورة حبوبه

----------


## ميرال

.,,,,,’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’’

----------


## ميرال

لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## ميرال

حبوبات طلبات ابوظبي 


يلي ما وصلتها طلبيتها ياريت تبعتي على الخاص

----------


## ميرال

اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها
كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب
بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،
وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.
يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## ميرال

:13 (37):

----------


## ميرال

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله

----------


## ميرال

الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره

----------


## ميرال

عساكم من عواده

----------


## ميرال

لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## ميرال

لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون

----------


## ميرال

اببببببببببببببب

----------


## ام_جمعه

بتوووووفيق ان شاااااااااااءلله

----------


## ميرال

> اللهم امين جورية


\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## ميرال

حياكم

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووووفقج

----------

